# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  صفات شريك العمر

## نوررر

لتناغم والانسجام

 وذلك بأن يشعر الإنسان بالراحة، وأن يتفاعل مع الطرف الآخر بالحديث لدرجةٍ كبيرة، كما قد توجد بينهما العديد من الأمور المُشتركة؛ كحُب الموسيقى، أو الإيمان بأهمية استقلال الفرد، وعدم الانصياع للموروث الاجتماعي

الأخلاق الحسنة 

لا يُحبذ أنّ يرتبط الشخص سواء كان رجلاً أو امرأة بشخصٍ لا يتمتع بالسمعة الطيبة، أو الأخلاق الحميدة، وعليه يُفضل أنّ تتوفر في الشريك صفات الصدق في القول والفعل

الكرم 

البخل من أبشع الصفات التي قد توجد في الشريك، حيثُ يُقلل الزوج مصروف زوجته، والمال الشهري المُخصص لصالح المنزل، أو أن ترفض الزوجة طهي الوجبات الدسمة

الحنان

يحتاج الفرد من كلا الجنسين للحنان؛ ليشعر بالاستقرار العاطفي في علاقته الزوجية، ولا يجب أن يقتصر التعبير عن هذه العاطفة الدافئة في المناسبات أو الظروف الصعبة؛ كالمرض، أو موت عزيز، بل يجب أن تُرافق تصرفات الزوجين على الدوام.

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور

----------


## لطيفة الشمرى

جمييييييييل جدا..شكرا لك

----------

